# Is this a part of dp?



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Feeling numb mentally
feeling dead
feeling no satisfaction in life
no interest in life or anything
feeling invisible
scary thoughts bout life and existence 
Feeling a dull cloud over your head
feeling theres no end to it


----------



## Riboflavinjunkie (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course. Well, anyway, that's how I've been feeling. For about three years now. I feel as if when (or if) I ever release myself from this fog that I'll never take anything for granted again. I just want it to go away. I'd give anything.


----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

riokid said:


> Feeling numb mentally
> feeling dead
> feeling no satisfaction in life
> no interest in life or anything
> ...


These things do sound a lot like DPD.

Feeling dead, having no satisfaction in life, and having not interest in anything could have to do with the feeling of emotional detachment. I believe that feeling invisible would have to do with derealization, or the feeling that one's surroundings are not real. Derealization often comes with DPD which is why depersonalization is constantly being abbreviated like DP/DR -- Depersonalization/Derealization (sorry if you already know that, I just thought that I should explain in case you didn't







). Feeling that there is no end is also very common among DPD sufferers. It tends to be a very frightening experience if you focus on it a lot.

The feeling of a dull cloud over your head. . . If you mean metaphorically, I have felt that. If you mean literally, I have felt that as well







. Though I only feel this when I focus really hard on the depersonalization. More often, even if I am not focusing on the depersonalization, I feel like my "spirit" is floating directly behind me. It is a very eerie feeling.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it norma to feel that you feel that the chemicals in the brain are messed up and irs causing all this. Does all this **** go away? ive had it 6 months im scared im gunna be like this forever







wat u think


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Riboflavinjunkie said:


> Of course. Well, anyway, that's how I've been feeling. For about three years now. I feel as if when (or if) I ever release myself from this fog that I'll never take anything for granted again. I just want it to go away. I'd give anything.


Try these

http://www.healthspan.co.uk/wellbeing/happy-days-5-htp/productdetail-p211-c3171.aspx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

riokid said:


> Is it norma to feel that you feel that the chemicals in the brain are messed up and irs causing all this. Does all this **** go away? ive had it 6 months im scared im gunna be like this forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try transcendental meditation


----------

